# Droplets for Lightroom



## karelowe (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had a droplet that creates a 4 stroke outline to my pictures on export, but as of about the middle of this year, it quit doing what it was set up to do and I just discovered it .  I don't know if an update messed it up, or what, but will explain what it is now doing. What it is does, is when I export with my droplet activated, LR does not change my color profile to sRGB like the preset is set up for.  If I take the droplet off, and use Do nothing, LR changes my color profile and all is okay. It just doesn't do the stroke, and change the color profile.  

Now, I am trying to create a new action in Photoshop that will add a 4 stroke colored outline to my photos and then create a droplet to use in LR in my exports.   My steps are to duplicate the background layer, go to the fx and click on stroke; 4 px, and a color; OK, etc.  Then, I am not sure which "Save command" or Close  Command I need in PS to end the Action process.  I have tried all of them and none of them seem to work.  I am sure it is a simple step I am missing.  Also not sure of which droplet "Destination" command to use, like "folder", None, or Save and Close", etc.  I do not want the picture with the stroke to come back in to LR.  Also, unsure of the "Override Action "Save AS" command if I use the save and close.  I have the picture with the stroke going to a folder on my desktop on my preset.   I have watched every video on You Tube I think, but nothing explains my exact situation or which save and ending commands on the action to use.    I am hoping someone can direct me to a tutorial, or solution.  Guess I need color crayons.  Thanks for any assistance.  Karen


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you ever thought about using Mogrify to add your borders? Saves a round trip to Photoshop.


----------



## karelowe (Nov 21, 2014)

RikkFlohr said:


> Have you ever thought about using Mogrify to add your borders? Saves a round trip to Photoshop.



I don't know that I have heard of that, so will go and google it.  Thanks.


----------

